# Fufillment Services?



## ObsidianOne (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what entails fulfillment services, is that a company that prints the shirts, and then sells them on their website or does that include a company that just makes tshirts for you?

I've been looking at JakPrints.com but they seem a bit pricey based on their estimates. Possibly just because I'm wanting to do a small order (24).
Anyone know of some high quality tshirt makers that are similar to this, but maybe better priced and also do logos of my product instead of a tag?
Also, I'm wanting to buy more shirts than just 24, but I want to mix and match with designs. Does anyone do anything like this?


----------



## Shany (Jul 1, 2010)

So you want 24 shirts in different designs? I could help you with that. Do you have a budget?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

You can try Zazzle which allows you to do either. Upload your designs & do your own shirts. It's not cheap but you will get a discount for that quantity. If you want to sell them on their site, don't count on making much of a profit from them. I have a store with Zazzle & do fairly well, but not well enough to cover the time I invest in it. It's really just a hobby for me which keeps me from doing things I have no business doing!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

ObsidianOne:
If you are wanting 24 shirts of ONE design, I would go with screenprinting instead of digital printing. It's cheaper. *Most* Screenprinters have a 12-36 min per design.

If your design is more than 3-5 colors, however, DTG printing (digital) would be the way to go.

I like Great Apparel for You. They have a wonderful customer service team and strong work ethic and are set up as a DTG printer - AND offer fulfillment services (pricey to setup but once you are setup it's a breeze). 

As for mixing up designs - you can only usually do that with DTG printing. If you are just starting out, find a screenprinter local to you who will let you come in and have them show you the process so you can get a feel for what goes into printing. It will give you a whole new perspective!


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

OH. You can also use Customink.com They are INCREDIBLE to work with and if you decide to start screenprinting, they offer that service as well. It's higher than what your local folks will probably charge though. Their customer service is EXCEPTIONAL!! and, they offer free shipping!


----------

